
FCC: Cable Internet Really Is Getting Better but It Still Sucks to Have DSL - nfriedly
https://consumerist.com/2016/12/02/fcc-cable-internet-really-is-getting-better-but-it-still-sucks-to-have-dsl/
======
nfriedly
> The FCC uses a metric called 80/80 to measure consistency: are at least 80%
> of users getting at least 80% of the connection speed they’re promised
> during peak usage hours? [...] by and large, DSL customers and Frontier
> customers are lucky even to find themselves making that 80% threshold.

I work from home and see this on a regular basis. During the day time when all
my neighbors are out at work or whatever, my internet is usually pretty close
to advertised speeds. But on evenings and weekends, the speed drops like a
rock.

Windstream DSL is the only wired option available where I live, there isn't a
cable provider - the closest I could get was someone at Time Warner estimating
that it would cost over $20k to wire up my neighborhood and that they probably
wouldn't be willing to spend it. (I live 1/2 mile out of town, TW has the town
fully covered.)

